# .  (, , , )
2017      ,   .       . ,    , ,   (),     .        ,      .   -    ,    . 1   .      !

----------

> 2017      ,   .       . ,    , ,   (),     .        ,      .   -    ,    . 1   .      !


 1: 8.   3300  
,           (  ),    " ".

----------

> 1: 8.   3300


1:    ,  

     1:  3 000  http://v8.1c.ru/action3000/

----------

!

----------


## 5

1,   ?
   8.2,      ,  -   , ,  1  :Embarrassment:

----------


## prof-kom.ru

1        .

----------


## -

1      50%   1 -  2 400.    .         ,   .
  (     ) - -. - http://www.infop.ru/products/buchgalteria/free/
  .

----------


## 5

> 1      50%   1 -  2 400. 
>   .


,    ,     1!    ,    .

----------


## 5

> -.


,  ,     - ,     ((
       ,    ,       .

----------


## -

> ,    ,     1!    ,    .


   - -. - http://www.infop.ru/products/buchgalteria/free/

----------


## -

> ,  ,     - ,     ((
>        ,    ,       .


    - -  ,   - .
        ,  .)

----------


## Nik-Soft

CRM " " CRM - "".
  .     .    .
     .
 CRM " " - 6 .
 CRM - "" - 2 .
           .
: - ,   . -        .
  .
    3              . 
....

----------


## swoods

"LiteAcc -  ",   ,  -.    .

----------

6 %   
1.  1            +   ?        ?
2.          ,        1 ?   ?

     ,  1  ,  ,      3500    ,     , 1    ?

----------


## Nik-Soft

-  .      . * -     .*         .     ,   ,       . 
        ...      - .

----------


## swoods

> -  .      . * -     .*         .     ,   ,       . 
>         ...      - .


      ?  .
   :         .    .
      .

----------


## Nik-Soft

-       .         .     -    .  ,     . +     30%  .    - .   99%  .     " " - .... 
   -     -   - ! 
     .   - -  -.  - "".
...
   , -        .   .  .

----------

6 %   

 1            +   ?

----------


## swoods

> -     -   - !


     :          .    -   .
   -    . 
     :    .  ,   - ,      . ,    ,  ,    ,      .
,         .

----------


## swoods

> 6 %   
> 
>  1            +   ?


 ?      ?

----------

> ?      ?


 ,      ,           .   , 1 .   1  ,       ,     ,     1         )

----------


## salute

> 1  ,       ,     ,     1         )


  1:,    . 

   - .       -    .

----------


## yante

> 1:,    . 
> 
>    - .       -    .


        -?  :Smilie:

----------

> -?


http://v8.1c.ru/p2015/
http://v8.1c.ru/small.biz/

----------


## salute

> -?


1     -.      1  -     .      60   .    .

----------


## yante

> 1     -.      1  -     .      60   .    .


  ,         ,    -     -            ...  :Smilie: 
https://1cbiz.ru/#?utm_source=V8&utm...ampaign=p2015g -  " 30  "      3 ,       ...

----------


## salute

.    .

----------

memo fora.   ,     ,   ,   ,   .     .    .    .       .    .   .      . 
,    . 

       ;
        ();
    XML   ;
   -   ;
      ;
      ;
        ;
    (, , );
       ;
       DOC / XLS / ODT / ODS;
  ,   ;
    ;
   -     XLS / ODS ;
     -  c  ;
     /  /   "-";
    ""     -;
         ;
         ;
   2- : Standart       Actian PSQL / Btrieve

----------


## Nik-Soft

**   :
http://ip-soft.by/index.html

----------


## Ger1

1  ,    ,     .      .

----------


## Fraxine

-     ,      .

----------

